# [Internet] Ne fonctionne plus sous Gentoo (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème assez bizarre. J'ai acheté un nouveau modem-routeur, mais comme je ne suis pas parvenu à le reconfigurer, j'ai remis l'ancien. Depuis, je ne peux plus démarrer Firefox sous mon compte (il se lance sans problème sous un autre utilisateur) et je n'ai plus de connexion Internet sous Gentoo. Le DHCP fonctionne et je peux accéder à l'interface du routeur. Sous les autres systèmes installés, je peux aller sur Internet sans problème. Une idée ?

----------

## RaX

Problème de DNS ? arrives-tu a "pinger" une adresse IP publique genre : 72.14.221.104 (google) ?

----------

## loopx

heuuu, arreter les tests

rien de tel que : 

```

cd

rm .mozilla/firefox/ -r

```

avec l'utilisateur qui va plus biensur ...   ca va virer les configs et tout et tout, et ca redémarera peut etre  :Very Happy: 

Ah, tu peux changer le rm par un mv histoire de pas "perdre" définitivement tes configs  :Wink: 

un petit "route -n" pourrait nous aider aussi...

----------

## l_arbalette

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Problème de DNS ? arrives-tu a "pinger" une adresse IP publique genre : 72.14.221.104 (google) ?

 

si tu veux vérifier que c'est un problème de DNS (de résolution de nom), c'est pas ping adresse_IP qu'il faut faire, mais ping nom_du_site. Par exemple, ping www.google.com et il devrait te sortir l'adresse IP.

Parce que si Internet marche, mais pas la résolution de nom, ping 72.14.221.104  va fonctionner, et ça ne va pas te renseigner.

Sinon, +1 avec loopx

----------

## Neuromancien

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cd
> ...

 

C'est la première chose que j'ai essayée, sans résultat !

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> si tu veux vérifier que c'est un problème de DNS (de résolution de nom), c'est pas ping adresse_IP qu'il faut faire, mais ping nom_du_site. Par exemple, ping www.google.com et il devrait te sortir l'adresse IP.

 

Oui, c'est bien un problème de DNS. Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire dans ce cas ?

----------

## truc

renseigner /etc/resolv.conf , L'adresse de ton routeur suffit probablement, mais si tu veux tu peux y mettre les dns de ton FAI 

exemple ici

```
nameserver 212.27.54.252

nameserver 212.27.53.252
```

----------

## F!nTcH

Attention, les adresses des DNS sont spécifiques à chaque FAI, choisis ici les adresses des DNS de ton FAI : http://www.ariase.com/fr/guides/dns-adsl.html

Je n'ai jamais essayé, mais chaque FAI n'accepte que ses clients sur ses DNS ...

----------

## kopp

renseigner /etc/resolv.conf ?

Si on ne connais pas ta config réseau exacte...

et vérifier les droit sur le fichier aussi. le net marche en root?

edit : hum, sérieusement grilled.

----------

## Alexis

Ptetre ça aussi : 

```

$grep dns /etc/nsswitch.conf 

hosts:       files dns

networks:    files dns

```

je m'étais fait avoir sous solaris : y'avait pas dns et donc j'avais beau renseigner le resolv.conf, ça changeait rien.

----------

## Neuromancien

Rien de tout ça ne fonctionne...  :Sad: 

Je ne peux voir les pages Internet que si je tape l'IP : http://140.211.166.170/viewforum-f-35.html

----------

## l_arbalette

Est-ce qu'avec ton routeur, tu as une page de config ou de test ping ? Si oui, peux-tu tester, à partir de cette page de test / config. un ping vers, par exemple, www.google.com ? (je dis ça parce qu'avec ma NeufBox, j'ai une page de diagnostic ping, et quand j'ai ce genre de souci, c'est la 1ère chose que je regarde : est-ce que le ping de la box fonctionne (ce qui dédouane complètement tout problème sur le PC, puisque c'est la box qui se charge de tout....comme tu viens de changer le routeur, et même si tu as remis l'ancien, on ne sais jamais....si le ping marche, alors c'est bien le PC. Si le ping du routeur ne marche pas : le problème ne vient pas du PC)

EDIT1 : je viens de relire ton 1er post. Tu dis que sous les autres systèmes, ça marche....C'est toujours le cas ? Ce sont quels systèmes ? (parceque là, évidemment, c'est Gentoo qui pose problème.....  :Crying or Very sad: )

----------

## guilc

Au vu de l'histoire, je dirais que tu as du pas joli dans /etc/resolv.conf (problème de resolv.conf mal rafraichi par le DHCP ? en tou cas ça y ressemble !)

Comme dit plus haut, vérifie ce fichier, y a l'IP du routeur dedans ? y a l'IP de ton FAI ?

Si y a l'IP de ton FAI, le routeur autorise bien les requetes DNS sur un DNS externe ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Problème résolu. Les IP que j'avais trouvés sur Internet n'étaient pas les bons.  :Smile:  Merci.

----------

## RaX

J'ai demandé de tester le ping sur un adresse IP publique pour 2 raison, le ping sur la dns ne permet pas de savoir si il y a un problème de route. En pingant une IP publique si y avais une réponse, la route étant donc bonne, le problème viendrait donc très certainement du DNS.

En suite Firefox dispose d'un profil manager inutile donc de supprimer son profil pour rien ... un simple "firefox -p" aurait permis de tester avec un profil neuf et de pas supprimer bêtement ces favoris, mot de passe et compagnie ...

----------

## l_arbalette

tu as raison : c'est logique. Ton raisonnement permet en 1 seule fois de cerner le problème, quand le mien ne permet pas un diagnostic complet....

Autant pour moi !

----------

## RaX

Y as pas de souci, l'essentiel étant la résolution de problème ce fût le cas !

( champagne :p )

++

----------

## Neuromancien

 *RaX wrote:*   

> En suite Firefox dispose d'un profil manager inutile donc de supprimer son profil pour rien ... un simple "firefox -p" aurait permis de tester avec un profil neuf et de pas supprimer bêtement ces favoris, mot de passe et compagnie ...

 

C'est bon à savoir... Mais je n'explique toujours pas ce problème avec Firefox.

----------

## RaX

C'est souvent une extension, voir un thème qui pause problème.  Et en particulier les extensions censé booster les vitesse du genre "Fasterfox" et compagnie, elle sont bien souvent sources de problèmes, moi j'ai effectué quelques modification manuellement (about:config) et j'utilise le même profil firefox depuis au moins 2ans avec quelques extensions du genre gmail manager. Si tu as des questions sur Firefox tu peut te rendre sur le forum de GeckoZone.

++  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *RaX wrote:*   

> C'est souvent une extension, voir un thème qui pause problème.  Et en particulier les extensions censé booster les vitesse du genre "Fasterfox" et compagnie, elle sont bien souvent sources de problèmes, moi j'ai effectué quelques modification manuellement (about:config) et j'utilise le même profil firefox depuis au moins 2ans avec quelques extensions du genre gmail manager. Si tu as des questions sur Firefox tu peut te rendre sur le forum de GeckoZone.
> 
> ++ 

 

Oui, c'est aussi ce que j'ai pensé. C'est peut-être l'extension Forecastfox (météo) qui posait problème...

----------

